# Wow do i hate fantasy baseball sometimes



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Who had Mark Buhrle on your fantasy team and did not start him? He scored more points tonight than my all my starters, both pitchers and fielders combined. :withstupid:


----------

